# Db4.8 is being pulled in



## jonfr (Sep 25, 2014)

For some reason databases/db48 gets pulled into my active ports tree. There isn't anything using it since I have moved everything up to db6. What is also interesting is that portmaster insists in re-install db48 when I run `portmaster -a`

This happens every time I run `portmaster -a`.


```
Re-install db48-4.8.30.0_2
```

Here is the message that I get from portmaster.


```
===>>> Starting build for ports that need updating <<<===

===>>> Launching child to install databases/db48

===>>> All >> databases/db48 (1/42)

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/databases/db48

===>>> Starting check for build dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for databases/db48 from ports
===>>> Dependency check complete for databases/db48

===>>> All >> databases/db48 (1/42)

===>  Cleaning for db48-4.8.30.0_2
===>   NOTICE:

This port is deprecated; you may wish to reconsider installing it:

Please move to db5 or db6..

It is scheduled to be removed on or after 2014-11-30.
```

I also get this when it is re-installed.


```
===>>> Starting check of installed ports for available updates

        ===>>> The databases/db42 port moved to databases/db48
        ===>>> Reason: Superseded by databases/db48

===>>> Launching child to reinstall db42-4.2.52_5

===>>> All >> db42-4.2.52_5 (1/1)

        ===>>> The databases/db42 port moved to databases/db48
        ===>>> Reason: Superseded by databases/db48


===>>> Currently installed version: db48-4.8.30.0_2
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/databases/db48

===>>> Launching 'make checksum' for databases/db48 in background
===>>> Gathering dependency list for databases/db48 from ports
===>>> Initial dependency check complete for databases/db48
```

I can't find anything that might be using this old db48 program. Maybe I am missing something.

I have my make.conf database line like this.


```
WITH_BDB_VER=6
```

How can I resolve this issue? Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 25, 2014)

Find out what depends on it: `pkg info -r db4`


----------



## jonfr (Sep 25, 2014)

All I get is this.


```
pkg info -r db48
db48-4.8.30.0_2:
```

When I run `portmaster -a` I get this.


```
portmaster -a
===>>> Gathering distinfo list for installed ports

===>>> Starting check of installed ports for available updates

        ===>>> The databases/db42 port moved to databases/db48
        ===>>> Reason: Superseded by databases/db48

===>>> Launching child to reinstall db42-4.2.52_5

===>>> All >> db42-4.2.52_5 (1/1)

        ===>>> The databases/db42 port moved to databases/db48
        ===>>> Reason: Superseded by databases/db48


===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/databases/db48

===>>> Launching 'make checksum' for databases/db48 in background
===>>> Gathering dependency list for databases/db48 from ports
===>>> Initial dependency check complete for databases/db48

===>>> Returning to update check of installed ports


===>>> All >> (1)

===>>> The following actions will be taken if you choose to proceed:
        Install databases/db48

===>>> Proceed? y/n [y] n
```

There doesn't seems to be anything pulling db48 into ports, but for some reason it gets pulled in.

_Updated: Added information._


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 26, 2014)

I was hoping that db4 would match both db42 and db48.  It appears that you have something depending on db42, but `pkg info -r db48` will not show that.


----------



## jonfr (Sep 26, 2014)

I suspect that might be gcc. I don't know how to check for it or remove the problem.


----------



## protocelt (Sep 26, 2014)

If everything else is in order, `# pkg delete db42-4.2.52_5` might clear that up. IIRC, I think you also need to use the full package version name when deleting said package.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 26, 2014)

protocelt said:
			
		

> If everything else is in order, `# pkg delete db42-4.2.52_5` might clear that up.


If something does happen to depend on it the system will show it before deleting. 



> IIRC, I think you also need to use the full package version name when deleting said package.


That was indeed the case with the old pkg_delete(1), pkg-delete(8) doesn't need the complete version but it will accept it. Just `pkg delete db48`.


----------



## jonfr (Sep 26, 2014)

I did _remove_ it earlier. When I run `portmaster -a` it continues to wanting to pull db48 in. The version of db42 is skipped since it isn't in ports any more.


----------



## jonfr (Sep 27, 2014)

Is there any way for me to find the package responsible for this?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 27, 2014)

Trying to deinstall the db48 port should show what wants it.  If not, deinstall it, then run `portmaster --check-depends`.  There might be a variation of `pkg check` that would do it, although it sounds like the dependency is not being registered.


----------

